# Recommendations for 30 gallon tank with colorful cichlids



## neokemit (Dec 11, 2008)

I have a 30 gallon tank. I would like to stock it with some colorful cichlids. The tank now has a diy rock background and some drift wood and rocks in it. I'm looking for help on stocking with some colorful fish and also info on how many I can go with. Have no plans of getting a tank bigger then this anytime soon. Plus nothing that would get to big, as I'm limited to this 30 gallon tank for a while. I have also read the cookie cutter setup and other post as well, but i'm looking for anyone with some new ideas on this.

thanks


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i would go with a saulosi only tank, males are blue and females yellow. or i would do all demasonis.
hope this helps.
belle


----------



## neokemit (Dec 11, 2008)

thanks i took a look at those and they have nice color. how many should i get?


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

i would get 6 total. 1 male and 5 females. and they will breed for ya too.


----------



## GaFishMan1181 (Dec 17, 2008)

that was recommended to me as well . To do a all saulosi tank. I am going with a yellow lab and demasoni combo. I have a 46 gallon but i am sure our aquariums have very similar foot prints. THe saulosi could be better for you because you have to get around 12 of the demasoni and that will be pushing it for my 46 gallon. I would love to see pics when you are done and good luck.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

Some of the South American Apistogrammas are pretty colorful. If you get a pair you can keep with them some tetras, corys and a an albino bristlenose for more variety.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

In only a 30 gallon, I'd personally stick with dwarf South American cichlids. Apistos with some tetras and cories, as recommended, are great, especially if you go with a planted tank. A pair of blue rams would also be nice. Laetacara curvicepts are another nice option. I think a 30 gallon is really pushing it for an aggressive African cichlid, but that's just me . . .

It would also make a fun shelldweller tank.


----------



## conor (May 19, 2007)

An Apistogramma harem set-up would be nice. Say, one male to three females of eg. Apistogramma Agasizzi or Borelli. It would be interesting to see the male tend to his females in their seperate territories. They're colourful little fish too.

Combine these with a shoal of glowlight tetras and marbled hatchets and you'd have a nice little biotope-type set up there :thumb:


----------



## discusfreak2005 (Apr 11, 2005)

In my experiences with them, they prefer really clean and stable water parameters so if you do choose apistos, you'll have to keep on top of water changes.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

Demasoni in a 30gallon would be okay i guess...but you are going to need a lot of rocks. You also need about 12demasoni or more.

I wouldnt really do Lake Malawi fish with a 30g

How about shell dwellers?


----------

